# Another muddled story line 'Under the Dome'



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone watching this on C5? A T1 woman just caused an accident because she was showing signs of a hypo. It was then explained that she had 'forgotten her insulin'. It's about a town that has been enclosed by a mysterious dome with no access to the outside world. Later they are concerned at the hospital that the town has no insulin, but has 23 diabetics - do they mean 23 t1s or t2s on insulin? The woman is showing no signs of DKA.

Looks completely muddled, after I thought it might be promising earlier when they revealed she was T1


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 23, 2013)

No wonder the public are confused


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 23, 2013)

Would you really use one complete bottle of insulin in one go? seems like a lot.

The guy with the gun they tried to rob, said he'd had his last shot yesterday, shouldn't he be suffering as well (maybe he was T2!)

Minor point but why is the Home Appliance truck delivering in a town  isolated from the outside world and with out electricity?

Mind you at the start of the episode they are standing near the dome and the wind is blowing their clothes, their hair and the trees - how does the wind get through the dome?

Looks like they gave Alice hypo symptoms (confused, drunk etc) and then she's in a coma in hospital.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2013)

My thoughts exactly Vic! For a T1 there should be a few weeks of doses in a 10ml vial (I use less than a 3ml cartridge a week). And what about basal insulin? Or perhaps she's on a pump.

Full of holes like most of these things - wonder if it survives to a second series?


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 24, 2013)

Evening Alan,  but once the dome is gone there can be little plot left (and not many inhabitants either).  13 episodes in season 1 and there is supposed to be a season 2 next year.
There should be 23 dead people fairly soon then with no insulin to go round.

Not quite Erica Cera but Natlie Martinez is quite cute.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2013)

It's starting to look a lot like 'Flash Forward' which built and built...and then got cancelled!

Hope we find out why Big Jim was stockpiling propane!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 24, 2013)

*sigh*

Type 1 Diabetes - a 30 second guide for busy journalists and scriptwriters


----------



## yorksman (Sep 24, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Type 1 Diabetes - a 30 second guide for busy journalists and scriptwriters




LOL, my wife works in blood sciences and is constantly pointing out script writer faux pas in dramas like Casualty.

No one it seems, wants to put the ground work in anymore. Everything, including knowledge has to be instantly available.


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 24, 2013)

i keep meaning to watching this programme

so forgetting your insulin causes hypos...... new one on me!

how long does it take to get the basic info right???

23 diabetics, no insulin - how long before someone cottons on to the idea to dig under the dome to escape?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> i keep meaning to watching this programme
> 
> so forgetting your insulin causes hypos...... new one on me!
> 
> ...



Already been tried!


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 24, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> i keep meaning to watching this programme
> 
> so forgetting your insulin causes hypos...... new one on me!
> 
> ...



Episode 2 I think.


----------



## SimplesL (Sep 24, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this, sounds like a classic.

Will I be able to follow everything if I start at series 2 or will it not make any sense!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2013)

SimplesL said:


> Can't believe I missed this, sounds like a classic.
> 
> Will I be able to follow everything if I start at series 2 or will it not make any sense!



It's only up to episode 7 of 13 next Monday and you may be able to see it on catch up. It's not too complicated a plot - mysterious dome cuts off town from rest of civilisation - but it might be difficult to get to grips with some of the characters and where they fit into everything if you don't see earlier episodes.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think I'll bother with it. I'd either be swearing a blue streak or rolling on the floor killing myself laughing and I don't get the sense it's meant to be a comedy.


----------



## Susicue (Sep 25, 2013)

I watch this programme I thought it was going to be really good but then the errors are creeping in like all the programmes. I noticed the wind blowing and thought they must have left the door open, are we suppose to not notice... I cannot believe they are doing series 2.


----------



## PhilT (Sep 25, 2013)

It's the same in Eastenders with Dexter's dad Sam. He is type 1 and suddenly out of the blue finds out his kidneys are so damaged he will need a transplant. So how come the regular tests you are supposed to have never flagged up any indication that his kidney function was impaired?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2013)

PhilT said:


> It's the same in Eastenders with Dexter's dad Sam. He is type 1 and suddenly out of the blue finds out his kidneys are so damaged he will need a transplant. So how come the regular tests you are supposed to have never flagged up any indication that his kidney function was impaired?



Hehe! And if a soap character ever has a transplant it becomes totally forgotten after about a week!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 25, 2013)

Paul mentioned the whole vial of insulin the other night!!  It seems most scriptwriters love Diabetes, just wish they'd get it right Lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, the first series has finished, with no further mention of diabetes. But what a cliff hanger!  Can't wait for the next series, hope it doesn't go to Sky!


----------



## MargB (Nov 19, 2013)

I was hoping it would only be one series and there would be resolution.  Hope this is not going to be like Lost.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2013)

MargB said:


> Hope this is not going to be like Lost.



Do you know, that is exactly what I was thinking as I watched the episode!  Hope not!


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't even watch it but I was thinking the same because Paul will not be happy!  I watched Lost and was really fed up to not find out the end.


----------



## yorksman (Nov 20, 2013)

There was a series from the UK where some people had been sent to colonise another planet. The story line progressed to a point where there had been previous groups of earthlings and ended when some big bad guys arrived in the mother of all space battleships.

And that was that.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone watch 'Flash Forward'?


----------



## Monica (Nov 21, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> I watched Lost and was really fed up to not find out the end.



The ending of Lost was very disappointing


----------



## Monica (Nov 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Anyone watch 'Flash Forward'?



Yes, I did. I remember I quite enjoyed it, but I can't remember the storyline really. I believe it had been axed due to low ratings.

I shouldn't really read this thread, as I'm at least 4 weeks behind with Under the Dome


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2014)

New series of 'Under the Dome' starts tonight on C5, 10pm - almost forgotten what it was about now!


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 25, 2014)

Now isn't this weird, I was just talking about this very programme earlier today.  When the first series aired I had an apparently fully functioning pancreas, and I used to watch each episode with a friend who also likes a bit of trash TV.  I was having coffee with her today and she reminded me how freaked out I was about the diabetes storyline.  I'd forgotten, but wonder now if my subconscious was trying to tell me something


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't know whether I shall bother to watch the second series, it has strayed too far from the book now and is getting boring.  I've recorded the first episode so will probably watch that one but don't know how many more after that I will bother with.

The book is a million times better - better characterisation (e.g.Junior Rennie is WAY more dangerous than he appears here!), no silly confused diabetic storyline (no D characters at all actually, only brief mention of how many D's died because they ran out of insulin - no details, so if Stephen King doesn't know much about D then he doesn't pretend to either - TV producers take note!), and better storyline as a whole - the story comes to a "proper" ending after a timespan of only about a week, the TV version looks like it's going to drag on forever.

I am a bit of a Stephen King fan actually,  not because of the horror (although that doesn't bother me), but mainly because I like the way he brings the characters to life - no matter what ridiculous things are going on, you feel like you really know the characters and are right there with them.

Some of his books are better than others, particularly in recent years, this is one of the better ones and whoever adapted it for TV hasn't done a very good job


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 26, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> I don't know whether I shall bother to watch the second series, it has strayed too far from the book now and is getting boring.  I've recorded the first episode so will probably watch that one but don't know how many more after that I will bother with.
> 
> The book is a million times better - better characterisation (e.g.Junior Rennie is WAY more dangerous than he appears here!), no silly confused diabetic storyline (no D characters at all actually, only brief mention of how many D's died because they ran out of insulin - no details, so if Stephen King doesn't know much about D then he doesn't pretend to either - TV producers take note!), and better storyline as a whole - the story comes to a "proper" ending after a timespan of only about a week, the TV version looks like it's going to drag on forever.
> 
> ...



I really liked the book too, and I've heard that there will be more diversion from the book in series 2.  It's a shame because I'm a fan of Mr King myself, even though I'm a wuss when it comes to horror


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I really liked the book too, and I've heard that there will be more diversion from the book in series 2.  It's a shame because I'm a fan of Mr King myself, even though I'm a wuss when it comes to horror



I gave in and bought the book s/h from amazon. It came today - blimey it's a big 'un!  Very readable though. I think it's the first Stephen King I have read since the Tommyknockers came out!  Can already see how different it is to the tv show (Angie, for one!).


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I gave in and bought the book s/h from amazon. It came today - blimey it's a big 'un!  Very readable though. I think it's the first Stephen King I have read since the Tommyknockers came out!  Can already see how different it is to the tv show (Angie, for one!).



Ooh I liked Tommyknockers too, which also got made into a completely rubbish TV movie!

Tee hee you got to Angie already 
Told you Junior was nasty!  Enjoy - yes it is long, but worth it.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 5, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I gave in and bought the book s/h from amazon. It came today - blimey it's a big 'un!  Very readable though. I think it's the first Stephen King I have read since the Tommyknockers came out!  Can already see how different it is to the tv show (Angie, for one!).



Hope you enjoy it, I had to stop reading Stephen King for a while after the trauma of IT but after a short break of 10 years or so I was over it enough to crack on


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 5, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> I don't know whether I shall bother to watch the second series, it has strayed too far from the book now and is getting boring.  I've recorded the first episode so will probably watch that one but don't know how many more after that I will bother with.
> 
> The book is a million times better - better characterisation (e.g.Junior Rennie is WAY more dangerous than he appears here!), no silly confused diabetic storyline (no D characters at all actually, only brief mention of how many D's died because they ran out of insulin - no details, so if Stephen King doesn't know much about D then he doesn't pretend to either - TV producers take note!), and better storyline as a whole - the story comes to a "proper" ending after a timespan of only about a week, the TV version looks like it's going to drag on forever.
> 
> ...



I have a tape set (remember those) of the Gunslinger audio book (1st of the Dark Tower series) read by Stephen King himself, it's really good although the later books I didn't feel were up to the first.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2014)

300 pages in, only 580 to go!  Have to say, I think the casting of Big Jim in the TV series is very good, perfectly fits the image of him that the book presents. Now, do I just record the rest of the series until I finish the book, or do I continue watching, knowing that the book is quite different in many respects?


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 8, 2014)

Carry on watching, I very much doubt that the ending will be anything like the book!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2014)

620 pages in, 260 to go!  It's been a long time since I've had difficulty putting a book down - I want to know how it ends! (Don't tell or I'll ban you! )


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2014)

Finished it!  Great book, and makes the tv series look like a load of utter rubbish! I just watched last week's episode and it felt nothing like the story I have just read!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 13, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Finished it!  Great book, and makes the tv series look like a load of utter rubbish! I just watched last week's episode and it felt nothing like the story I have just read!



Sad isn't it, I was quite excited about the series at first and it looked like it might be quite faithful, then it went off somewhere and lost the plot, I suspect it's going to be another "Lost" that goes on forever   glad you enjoyed the book though


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Sad isn't it, I was quite excited about the series at first and it looked like it might be quite faithful, then it went off somewhere and lost the plot, I suspect it's going to be another "Lost" that goes on forever   glad you enjoyed the book though



It will be interesting to see how long they spin the tv series out for, they seem to have introduced so many nonsensical elements into it, yet left out so many good things! 

I never quite got to the end of Lost as I don't have Sky, so once these things move off terrestrial then that's usually it for me. I suspect that's where The Walking Dead has ambled off to, since there seems to be little evidence of it returning to C5...


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 13, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It will be interesting to see how long they spin the tv series out for, they seem to have introduced so many nonsensical elements into it, yet left out so many good things!
> 
> I never quite got to the end of Lost as I don't have Sky, so once these things move off terrestrial then that's usually it for me. I suspect that's where The Walking Dead has ambled off to, since there seems to be little evidence of it returning to C5...



The walking Dead is on 5 star or whatever they call that one, so it's on free view if you have that, I thought I was the only person in the UK without Sky . I watched lost on DVD because I was determined to see the end, it was disappointing


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> The walking Dead is on 5 star or whatever they call that one, so it's on free view if you have that, I thought I was the only person in the UK without Sky . I watched lost on DVD because I was determined to see the end, it was disappointing



I just looked and there is a double episode of WD tonight - and it says 'new episodes'! Seems to be halfway through the series though, so I may have missed some 

Lost was really promising for a while, then got erm, Lost. Same with Heroes. I think they write them hoping for another series but then don't know how to end them properly.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 13, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I just looked and there is a double episode of WD tonight - and it says 'new episodes'! Seems to be halfway through the series though, so I may have missed some
> 
> Lost was really promising for a while, then got erm, Lost. Same with Heroes. I think they write them hoping for another series but then don't know how to end them properly.



WD has been back for a little while double episodes all the way, it's all a bit violent, lots of people have shuffled off the mortal coil, two of my favourites too


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> WD has been back for a little while double episodes all the way, it's all a bit violent, lots of people have shuffled off the mortal coil, two of my favourites too



Gah! I normally check the 'minor' channels too! I see tonight is eps 11 & 12 of S4...


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 13, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Gah! I normally check the 'minor' channels too! I see tonight is eps 11 & 12 of S4...



You can catch up, they're not at the prison now because they were attacked by another group, all separate little groups wandering around (well the ones who are left). The first ten were pretty much all about that


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> You can catch up, they're not at the prison now because they were attacked by another group, all separate little groups wandering around (well the ones who are left). The first ten were pretty much all about that



Thanks     Might swap my Dome watching for the WD!


----------

